# Mẹo chọn kem dưỡng da an toàn và phù hợp nhất



## uyenlam (25/5/18)

*Bất kỳ thời gian nào chúng ta cũng nên chăm sóc làn da mình đều đặn hằng ngày, nhất là vào mùa hè, da thường hay tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời cho nên rất dễ tổ thương, chính vì lý do đó chị em không thể bỏ qua những lọ kem dưỡng da an toàn và phù hợp nhất trong năm 2018 này.*

Tuỳ từng loại da khác nhau mà chị em nên chọn cho mình một lọ kem dưỡng da giúp chăm sóc cho da tương ứng, điều đầu tiên chị em cần phải nắm dõ da của mình thuộc loại da nào, sau đó mới chọn kem dưỡng da phù hợp nhất, để việc chăm sóc đạt hiệu quả tối đa. Vậy ngay sau đây chúng tôi xin được bật mí cho chị em mẹo chọn kem dưỡng da phù hợp nhất trên từng loại da trên cơ thể con người, chị em có thể tham khảo.

_

_
_Chọn kem dưỡng da phù hợp cho tiết tố da của bản thân cũng chính là cách bạn đang tự tay bảo vệ làn da mình tránh khỏi các tác động xấu đến từ môi trường_​
*1. Chọn kem dướng da cho da khô*
Khác với các loại da khác, da khô lại có tuyến nhờn hoạt động kém nên thiếu khả năng giữ ẩm tự nhiên, hay bị nứt nẻ khi thời tiết khô hanh, nhất là vào mùa hè ra ta thường hay mất nước, dẫn đến tình trạng bong chóc da rất khó coi. Vậy thì dùng kem dưỡng da nào tốt đây? bạn nên chọn sản phẩm có thành phần dưỡng ẩm từ thiên nhiên vì chúng sẽ giúp cân bằng lượng dầu ở trên da tốt, phối hợp với đó bạn cũng nên chọn các sản phẩm kem chống nắng bổ sung độ ẩm cho da khi bước vào mùa hè nhé.

*2. Chọn kem dưỡng da cho da hỗ hợp*
Da hỗn hợp là da ở vùng chữ T thì nhiều dầu, những chỗ còn lại thì khô và các vùng khác da không được đều. Do vậy, việc chọn kem thích hợp khá khó khăn. Chính vì vậy, chị em nên sử dụng hài hòa bằng cách dùng lượng kem ít hơn cho vùng da dầu và tăng lượng kem cho vùng da khô, cùng với đó là thoa bổ sung cho các vùng da khác.

*3. Chọn kem dưỡng da cho da nhạy cảm*

_

_
_Da nhạy cảm đặc thù dị ứng với các thành phần hoá học chính vì thế nếu như các bạn muốn sử dụng kem dưỡng da thì nên chọn những loại kem có thành phần lành tính, dịu nhẹ và tự nhiên_​
Làn da nhạy cảm rất dễ bị kích ứng nên việc chọn kem dưỡng da chị em cần phải lựa chọn cẩn thận hơn. Lời khuyên của mình đó là chọn những loại kem làm trắng với thành phần thiên nhiên dịu nhẹ, như vậy chúng sẽ giúp điều hòa làn da và giảm thiểu hiện tượng kích ứng trên da hiệu quả.

*4. Chọn kem dưỡng da cho da dầu*
Da dầu là làn da khá “khó tính” đòi hỏi ta phải biết cách chăm sóc hiệu quả nhất. Chị em có làn da dầu, tuyến bã nhờn hoạt động rất mạnh nên da thường xuyên đổ dầu gây nhờ bóng, lỗ chân lông to làm mất tính thẩm mỹ của gương mặt, gây ra cảm giác rất khó chịu, và làm chị em mình mất tự tin với mọi người xung quanh.

Lời khuyên của mình dành cho chị em đó là trước khi sử dụng các loại kem dưỡng da thì bạn cần phải rửa mặt thật sạch với các loại sữa rửa mặt chuyên dụng. Sau đó vỗ toner để loại bỏ cặn dư thừa vẫn còn đọng dưới lỗ chân lông. Tiếp tục tới bước thoa kem dưỡng, kem dưỡng thích hợp cho da dầu là Gel hoặc Lotion chị em nhớ nhé.

*5. Chọn kem dưỡng da cho da thường*
Việc chọn kem dưỡng da cho da thường thật là một điều đơn giản, với những chị em có làn da thường thì chúng ta rất my mắn đó nhé, do việc chọn kem dưỡng cho da thường chị em chỉ cần chọn các sản phẩm có thành phần dịu nhẹ, cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất cho da là ok ngay.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

